# Warriors Of A Different Sort.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife Heather is leaving tomorrow to go be with her baby sister in Indiana who is having an emergency cesarean. If you are a person who prays, please drop a little line for Sarah and her husband Chad. She's pretty scared... and I imagine he is too.

If I'm out of line, please forgive me, I just figured there were a few out there who would understand where I was coming from.
And from my understanding, the more folks praying, the better. Plus, I don't Farcebook so "you people" are stuck with the bill.

Thanks in advance, and you can count on me to do the same for you. Whoever you are.

capnjoe Johnson


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers out to them

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

You got it capn! Or Uncle capnjoe after tomorrow. All of you in our prayers.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Right on guys! Thanks!!!

I get to send the kids off to their first day of school. With no Momma around, we're gonna have flap-jacks and eggs for breakfast!
She hates it when I give them syrup before skool...

I appreciate the kindness, my friends, and won't forget it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thoughts and prayers to them .


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good luck with everything, hope all goes well


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

thoughts and prayers are with them,, hope all goes well mate !!

your kids are gonna be bouncing off the walls with that breakfast !!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

All the best capt! I totally understand mate, had a few nail biting days about 6months ago when my lad popped out, ruined me roast lunch, but all turned out good!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Prayers are with you all capn' and rest assured the Lord will watch over them, protect them, guide the doctors hands and deliver a beautiful healthy child. Uncle Joe? Nice ring to it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*They will be in my thoughts and prayers. -- Tex*


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Good luck with the operation.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

God Bless


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You can thumpers are cool folks! Thanks for the backup, gang. It's a great thing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Special prayers!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Great news! My wife's sister Sarah had her baby boy (Bradley) at 7 this morning. No complications and no nicu (neonatal intensive care unit) required. Almost two months premature but doing well. Just thought I'd share...

Thanks everybody!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very happy to hear that capt. Looks all of our prayers are accepted


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great news to hear. now send that kid a slingshot ! because apparently, its never to early .


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Uncle Cap...

We will continue to pray for Bradley. No ICU? That is fantastic. My grandson was born six weeks premature and spent two weeks in ICU.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

That's great news!! Very glad to hear! 
Now, he'll probably use hammer grip at first....... so get crackin' Uncle Joe!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a given. That boy will have a slingshot. He lives on a lake. Gotta make a splash!
Thanks, Sofreto, they actually did take him back for a bit. His breathing was rapid....
As far as I know he's alright at this moment.


----------

